# Titleist 910 D2



## Gregolf (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on these forums - been trying to find a place to express my excitement over this club! I've been struggling off the tee all year (this is my first year back playing golf after almost 10 years off) so decided money needed to be spent and bought this driver in a 9.5 degree loft last Saturday.

First use of it was in the medal on Sunday morning where I played average at best, but towards the second 9 I started to really strike the ball well - ended up shooting an 85 (playing off 11.4). By the end of 18 holes I was desperate for more so had a quick lunch and headed back out for another round.

Wow. This club is incredible! It has weight to it in the head which I found severely lacking from my last 2 taylor mades and the sound is fantastic. The feel of hitting it sweetly is akin to a nice iron which I've never had from any driver in my life. Never hit any club as straight either. Not only did I love being on the tee, but it seemed to fix the rest of my game as well! I struck everything perfectly, ended up shooting a 77 without putting particularly well at all (33 putts).

All I can say is, thank you titleist for developing this gorgeous beast. Even when playing my best golf back in my 20s, I never felt comfortable with a driver so this is new territory for me and I love it.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum

Good review my friend, somewhat wasted on me though as I also have a D2 and love it!

All the best on here

Chris


----------



## Durango (Jun 28, 2011)

The trouble Titleist have now got is how do they improve on perfection..? Cannot for the life of me see how they can improve on this.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 28, 2011)

The trouble Titleist have now got is how do they improve on perfection..? Cannot for the life of me see how they can improve on this.
		
Click to expand...

It's called the 910 D3


----------



## Gregolf (Jun 28, 2011)

I went with the intention to buy the D3 actually but just hit the D2 a lot better.

Stuck at home watching tele with the missus, just want to be on the range smashing my D2..........


----------



## Durango (Jun 28, 2011)

The D3 is probably the second best driver on the market


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 28, 2011)

The D3 is probably the second best driver on the market  

Click to expand...

It was the second best in my bag tonight the way i was slashing at it!!

Walked off after 14 holes 4 over par due entirely to recovery shots!


----------



## 2004Champ (Jun 28, 2011)

I got one earlier in the season and got to say I never liked it one bit.

The R11 TP on the other hand...............


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 29, 2011)

Had one on loan / demo for Blackmoor. Not the best place to try a new driver on the course for the first time. 

D2 9.5 with a RIP 60 3.2 regular in it.

When I was swinging well the thing was long, not Snelly long, but long compared to my usual drivers. Maybe it's the head, maybe it's the shaft or even a combination of both. But it's a good driver. 

Just can't quite justify the expenditure just now. 

I didn't get on with the R11 funnily enough.


----------



## donutwheels (Jul 6, 2011)

Got a new D2 a few days ago and got fitted.

Had 909Dcomp excon 6 stiff before. Launch 21degrees, ball speed 136mph. Over 3000 spin distance 240 yards total.

Fitted D2. Launch 17 degrees. 147 mph. Spin 2900. Distance 260+

'nuff said.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jul 6, 2011)

Stop posting good reviews about this driver. ive only just brought my Ping and I don't need any more encouragment to buy the 910


----------



## chris661 (Jul 6, 2011)

Stop posting good reviews about this driver. ive only just brought my Ping and I don't need any more encouragment to buy the 910
		
Click to expand...

It is by far the best driver I have ever had


----------



## donutwheels (Jul 6, 2011)

Just to put the Nail in the coffin...

D4 setting... The point being OPTIMISATION of launch angle and spin for maximum distance.

And.. If it's windy, lets grip down and swing smoother..
Hell no!!
Setting A1. Spin rate decreased, swing as normal and keep the clubhead speed up.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jul 8, 2011)

Stop posting good reviews about this driver. ive only just brought my Ping and I don't need any more encouragment to buy the 910
		
Click to expand...

It is by far the best driver I have ever had  

Click to expand...

It is by far the best driver I never had.


----------



## redcatjazz (Sep 9, 2011)

great review - and congrats on the good scoring!

I just purchased a TaylorMade R9 Supertri with a Fubuki Tour 73 shaft and I could not be happier with this driver, it's a killer all around.

Jason
Brooklyn, NY


----------

